# Agility training conflicts with obedience?



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I have trained for both at the same time although now due to the number of dogs and teaching, time etc I am mainly doing agility. I think the biggest thing I did was different collar and leash for each activity. A different warmup for each activity. For obedience it might be some one step turns or heeling close figure eights something that would require close attention. In agility it would be warming up over a jump following hand signals working at a distance. The dog doing circles at my side again following my hands.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. I've got Casey in classes for obedience and agility. Never thought about using different leashes but might give that a try. Your idea about different warm-up exercises is brilliant.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am wondering if the problem is not confusing obedience with agility, but rather that you and your SO handle differently in agility and Vasco is more confident with your SO in agility. I would suggest that you video the two of you handling him on the same course or sequence and see how your handling styles differ or are the same. Make sure you are using the same cues (verbal and physical cues). Also, if Vasco is just learing, it does make things more difficult if two people are giving him different cues. You may think you are doing things the same, but people move and do things differently. Videoing would help a lot.

ETA: I have participated in multiple sports at one time with a single dog and there never seemed to be any confusion as to what we were doing, but I was his only handler for all things (Robin was competing in rally, agility, obedience, coursing and conformation at the same time - sometimes at the same show).


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

In my tiny bit of experience (classes only, have not competed yet), it seems like obedience helps set him up for success in agility. Because he has a very good "wait," I can move out 3 obstacles ahead of the start line, and then call out the commands for his first jumps. That helps a lot as he runs much faster than I do.

Both disciplines help sharpen his focus and ability to pay attention.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> I am wondering if the problem is not confusing obedience with agility, but rather that you and your SO handle differently in agility and Vasco is more confident with your SO in agility.


I'm sure that's a huge part of it. We debrief all the time so we are consistent with verbal cues, but I'm sure we are hugely different with postural cues. Plus, I'm a klutz and Vasco isn't sure what "owner falls over a jump wing" means :smile:.

We've started with very specific warmups for each, as suggested; cross your fingers!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Was great to meet you today Vasco is lovely


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Does Vasco now go to your agility class Emily?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

He came to where I train today for the morning he's lovely natured


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Awww Vasco does look very handsome 

I didn't know you trained on a Sunday.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

It was a training day normally train on tues evening.. But they do training days couple times a year just for poodles


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats awesome! All Poodle agility. I will have to take Panda to agility after he has gotten a bit better at flyball


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I was thinking about the same thing JE-UK. Not with obedience but pairing agility with tracking (both on grass...yikes).

Obedience and agility hasn't been a problem for me at all. Obedience has been indoors on mats and agility outside on the grass. Also, the equipment, my posture, my volume, where we start (obedience in heel, agility in a stay far away) are dead giveaways.

Agility is so much fun. LOVE IT!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

This is why I don't like it when most people try teaching an agility dog when they have to much obedience.

But things to do to get around it, Ok first teach a go out just like the go out in obedience. You need a dog that will go just as well as he will come. see in obedience everyone focuses on a recall. I focus on the go. next a key to agility is obstacle independance. So first obstacale is the tunnel and once I have a dog that drives to a tunnel and drives through it I work distance and more distance. I also never correct in agility I only reward what I want and ignore what I don't want. I use Free Shaping with every piece of equipment.
next I free Shape the jumps so I have a dog that would rather take a jump than go around it, since agility is mostly jumps. I then do allot of shadow handling to show the dog how to follow me and my body position and hand signals. Then weaves and dogwalk table and teeter and A-frame all are trained. I like to think when my dog is in the weaves I have a 2 second breather to help me get into postion, same with the dogwalk I know how long I have while my dog is performing it and if I teach a 2o2o then I know where he will be waiting for his release.


----------

